# Using nails instead of screws on curtain rods for lightweight curtains/valances



## phooch (Feb 9, 2018)

The windows in my apartment are really odd widths and heights. I've been trying to find window dressings that I like since I moved in months ago. I've found something that I love for my bedroom, but it's the exact width of the window, which I'm ok with.

The main problem is that I don't have a drill. I found a valance that I love and would like to hang/use as a cafe curtain. Because the valance will have to at full width, I wanted to use a more decorative curtain rod, versus the very simple, standard rounded corner white metal one that I have. With the classic white metal one, you'd be able to see the rounded corners sides that are attached to the wall and that will bother me. 

Finally, my question... if I purchased a lightweight curtain rod and bought nails large enough for the holes in the brackets, would this work just as well as using screws? 

The white, rounded curtain rod has nails, so I'm thinking that the reason most curtain rods come with screws is the expectation that what's hanging from them will be heavy. 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The first time the cat climbs the curtain, it will pull out with the nails.

And your self might put too much force just opening and closing them for the nails.

What does a drill have to do with using a manual screwdriver?

How about those command strips, could you use them to hang a curtain rod, this way you are not putting holes in a rentals wall.


ED


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes they would, not as well though as screws. As long as the nails hit in to the wood stud on either side of the wood header in to the stud. Generally the studs are 1/2" back from the surface of the drywall or 5/8" if a fire rated wall. So 1.25 in. to 1.5 in. long nails should do. 


My sketch is "generally" how a home is built regarding windows. Yours may vary though, depending on the apt's location and builder products used. 

Good Luck and JMO


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I prefer screws for such hardware. If painting the room, I like to remove the hardware and re-attach after fully dry. Lot easier to do with screws than nails.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I grew up without a drill. Drive a nail to make a hole for the screws.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

You guys are being awful hard on this lady with your screws...  

My wife worked side by side with me for 25 years renovating our homes. At 47 years old, I sent her to the store one day and told her to get me 10- -80 pound bags of concrete mix, as I was running out on a small side walk I was pouring and mixing in a wheel barrow by hand. I told her to be sure and let the yard guy at the store load the 80# bags for her. 

When she got back I stated unloading the bags of concrete mix from my van. I saw they were all askew in my van, not stacked in two or 3 neat piles. I asked my wife did a guy load these for her ? She replied, "Nope, no one showed up and I knew your concrete walk was setting up, so I loaded them myself"... :surprise: 

And this same woman all of those passed years and to this day at 73, will refuse to use a screwdriver and try to put a screw in a cabinet, stud, or board of any kind as she says she cannot control the direction and does not have the wrist strength. But she will go out in the garage and get my Dewalt 18 volt 1/2" portable drill and a phillips head driver tip and use it to put in screws, just how I showed her.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I checked with the wife about this OP and I stand corrected. 

She said using nails is a* bad idea *because people change draperies styles and the brackets may be different. And if the brackets are nailed on and have to be changed out, then wall damage will be done while trying to pull the nails out. 

So sorry Phooch, everyone else is right and I am wrong.... *using nails is a bad idea. * Screws should be used on your project.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good idea Greg, always check with the SWMBO.


ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Greg, it was nice that you corrected yourself but you still made one mistake. You told us your wife's age. I hope that she doesn't read the forum.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Guap0_ said:


> Greg, it was nice that you corrected yourself but you still made one mistake. You told us your wife's age. I hope that she doesn't read the forum.


Turns out, with me being dyslexic, Greg's wife is the right age...

:devil3:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

........................


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I remembered the pic when I mentioned the age thing. I had even remembered the time on the clock.


----------

